# 2012 Nissan Leaf Hits New Markets With a Price Hike



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

In response to what it says is feedback from thousands of customers who've already driven the Nissan LEAF for extended periods of time, the Japanese automaker is instigating a few changes on the 2012 model as well as hiking prices.

Said changes comprise standard (instead of optional) DC Fast Charging system, allowing the car to be charged at 480 volts which reduces the time it takes to fully charge it up (Nissan says with the DC FC, it takes 30 minutes to reach 80 percent charge from complete depletion).

In addition, the 2012 LEAF will also incorporate cold weather features to help ease operation in Northern climes, including a battery warmer, heated steering wheel and heated seats, both front and back.

As a result of these changes, Nissan has also announced that it will increase availability of the 2012 LEAF, to include Northern states such as Illinois, as well as much of the South East, including Alabama, the Carolinas, Florida, Georgia, Mississippi and Virginia as well as the District of Columbia.

In terms of pricing, Nissan has announced that the 2012 LEAF will retail for $35,200 in SV trim (it was $32,780 last year) and $37,250 as a more uplevel SL (which sold for $33,720 in 2011). For those looking to lease one, expect to pay around $369 or more for the privilege of driving the latest version of this much hyped all-electric car.

More: *2012 Nissan Leaf Hits New Markets With a Price Hike* on AutoGuide.com


----------

